
The irreversible momentum of clean energy by Barack Obama - doppp
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/01/06/science.aam6284.full
======
woodandsteel
According to Trump, the problem with solar energy is it is "very, very
expensive." That was true twenty years ago, but nowadays it is cheap, and
getting less expensive all the time.

